# Portugal - konkret und kompakt



## FieteJansen (18. Januar 2015)

MoinMoin!
  Ich plane, entweder im Juni oder August nach Portugal zu fahren. Konkret in die Gegend zwischen Sagres und Faro.

  Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier ein doppelt und dreifach Thread wird. Ich suche schon länger und finde leider keinen zusammenhängenden Thread zum Thema Gerät, Montage und Fische in Portugal. Jedenfalls nicht mit konkreten Antworten zu meinen (Basis-) Fragen. Im Algarve-Update Thread gehts ja in erster Linie um Fangberichte und aktuelle Fragen.

Da ich in Deutschland in erster Linie an der Küste fischen gehe, würde ich das dort auch gerne tun. Habe keinerlei Erfahrungen mit der Mittelmeer Angelei.

Vielleicht können hier ein paar Portugal Erfahrene mal ihre Tipps in kurzer Form nach folgendem Schema zusammentragen? 


Fischart:  _(…..)_ 
Jahreszeit:_  (Monat)_
  Ort:  _(z.B. Strand, Mole, Felsen, Boot)_ 
Tageszeit:_  (Morgens, Abends)_ 
Methode:_   (…aktiv / „passiv/“statisch““)_
Köder:  _(…Kunst, Natur)_  Geschirr:_   (Rute, Rolle, Schnurstärke..)_
  Montage:_   ( z.B. Paternoster / Bleistärke etc.)_
  Weitere Infos:   ( ….)

  Ich glaube, ich bin nicht der einzige, der sehr dankbar für solche kurzen und kompakten Infos wäre!  
In dem Sinne schon mal Danke für alle, die sich kurz die Mühe machen!! 

PS: Wenn es einen ähnlichen Thread gibt, gerne verlinken!


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Hi grüß dich,

ich hoffe mal, dass ich dir weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe selbst Jahrelang in Südspanien gelebt, und einige Orte befischt. 

*Methode: Brandungsangeln ( Passiv )*

Ruten:
4.20m ist ideal mit einem Wurfgewicht bis zu 200g-250g. 

Rollen:
So in der Richtung Shimano Ultegra 10000 XS-C Weitwurfrolle sollte es schon sein. Ist natürlich alles auch eine Kostenfrage, da fängt es so meistens bei 150€ an, dass man bei Ruten/Rollen was vernünftiges bekommt. 300m Schnurfassung bei 40er Stärke sollte die Rolle schon haben.

Schnur: Hier verwende ich die Daiwa Tournament (Gelb) sehr gerne. Leider ist diese zurzeit kaum zu bekommen. Du bekommst dort aber auch vor Ort im Laden eine gute Schnur. Sogar welche die für den Zielfisch abgestimmt sind, wie z.B. der Dorade, auf der ich Persönlich auch sehr gerne gehe. 

Ich nehme meistens eine in 0.30m Stärke und mache davor eine Schlagschnur ( 0.40er - 0.50er ). Somit knallt mir erstens das Blei nicht weg, und zweitens ich erziele Optimale Wurfweiten. Du kannst natürlich auch die Schlagschnur weglassen und gleich eine dickere Schnur drauf tun, hast dann aber einbüßen bei den weiten.

*Köder:* Hier kannst du wunderbar Meeresfrüchte nehmen. Garnelen, und zwei Muschel Sorten laufen sehr gut( Einmal Herzmuschel und eine Stäbchen Sorte die es in den Fischgeschäften dort gibt - Braune längere Stäbchen wo das Muschel fleisch drin ist ). Würmer bekommst du dort auch in den Angel Läden. Ansonsten funktioniert auch Sardinen in Salz eingelegt sehr gut ( 2-3 tage vorher einlegen ). Tintenfisch geht auch noch. 

Wichtig ist auf jedenfall, dass du die Köder auf eine Köder Nadel aufziehst, und dann mit einer elastischen Schnur umwickelst. Anschließend wird der Köder auf den Haken gezogen. Du wirst dort den einen oder anderen Angler sicher sehen, von dem du dir das abschauen kannst. Die Leute sind meistens sehr Herzlich und helfen auch sehr gerne. Köder Nadel und diese Spezielle elastische Schnur bekommst du vor Ort in einem Angel Laden. Hier bei uns gibt es diese eigentlich nicht zu kaufen, nur in den Mittelmeer raum.

*Methode: Aktiv*

Auch hier kannst du mit einer Spinnrute dein Glück versuchen speziell auf Wolfsbarsch. Als Kunstköder gehen z.B. kleinere Sandale gut, oder auch Sardinen. 

*Tageszeit:*

Morgens und Abends ist sehr gut. Wenn nicht Hoch Sommer ist, fängt man auch Mittags. Vor allem Doraden gehen auch Mittags sehr gut. 

Beim Aktiven Angeln mit der Spinnrute würde ich ganz klar Morgens empfehlen, da hatte ich auf Wolfsbarsch immer den größten erfolg. Gut sind auch Plätze in Felsen Nähe. Wenn hohe Wellen sind, erhöht das nochmal deutlich die Chance auf einen schönen Fisch. Am besten in den Weißen Sprudel hineinwerfen, meist hält sich der Wolfsbarsch darin auf. 


Viel Spaß und viel erfolg wünsche ich dir.


----------



## volkerm (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Nun weiss ich nicht, wo in Portugal Du im Mittelmeer angeln willst. 
 Ich lebe an der Westküste, um die Jahreszeit hat es hier im Schnitt 5m Welle.
 Das ist mit Ostsee oder Mittelmeer nicht vergleichbar.
 150gr. Krallenblei, oft mehr.
 Hier schwimmen Wolfsbarsche und sogar Adlerfische rum.
 Also nicht zu fein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Moin Moin volkerma
23uhr 23

Portugal hat kein Mittelostsee!  Meer
mfg nobbi


----------



## man1ac (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Ich bin im April und Juni an der Algarve (Olhao) und will natürlich losziehen.

Ich würde es gern im Ribera Odeleite (nördlich von Sa Bras) probieren und ansonsten vom Ufer/Strand oder vom kleinen Motorboot (6m) aus.
Im Süßwasser weiß ich nichtmal was da Ziel wäre, ansonsten sehr gern beliebte Speisefische ala Dorade/Sargo/Robalo.

Hat da jemand gernelle Empfehlungen bzgl. Tackle und oder Stellen?


----------



## volkerm (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Nobbi, 17:00.
 Mit Sardine im Muendungsbereich von Fluessen auf Grund machst Du nichts falsch.


----------



## geomujo (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Hallo, 
Ich fahre bereits in 2 Wochen in die Region. Konkret Lagos.  Mein Hauptaufenthaltsgebiet wird der Gebirgsausläufer an der äußersten  Süd-Westspitze Portugals sein. Sandstrände und Klippen im Wechsel. Hab  mal den einheimischen Unterkunftsbetreiber gefragt, ob es sinnvoll ist  ne Rute mitzunehmen und wie man da am besten angelt.
Er sagt, dass die Einheimischen von den Klippen aus angeln (mit Pose und regelmäßig vielen Toten).
Ich hatte vor mich auf die flachen Sandstrände zu konzentrieren. Besonders der Wechsel von Sandstrand zu zerklüftetem Gelände könnte dabei interessant sein.

Nur  bin ich völlig überfordert mit der Frage wie man da angelt? Auf  Brandungsangeln hab ich kein Bock. Ich dachte da schon an Spinnangeln   vom Strand aus. Was nimmt man für Köder? Ich mag grundsätzlich eher  Hardbaits besonders Wobbler als Softbaits. Spinner und Blinker würd ich  auch noch angeln. 
Flachläufer - Tiefläufer - groß - klein? ich  brauch da mal eine Einschätzung, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht hab und  nicht 2kg Köder umsonst mitschleppen will.

Es soll der  kurzweilige Spass im Vordergrund stehen. Ich will mich da nicht  Stundenlang an den Starnd setzen und angeln, ich will dabei in Bewegung  bleiben und die Landschaft erkunden - daher der Wunsch nach dem  Spinfischen.
Hätte folgende Ruten zur Auswahl die ich mitnehmen könnte:

IM12-Karthago Tele Zander 3,30m 7-45g
IM12 Karthago Tele Karpfen 3,60m 2,75Lbs
DAM Nanoflex Tele Pike Spin H 3,00m 40-80g
Berkley Tele Lightning Rod 2,70m 7-28g
Abu Vendetta 703L - 2,13m 3tlg Steckrute 5-15g
Sicherlich werd ich nur 2 stück max. mitnehmen.

Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## volkerm (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Nimm die Tele- Pike, 30er Mono und 50 Gramm Weitwurfblinker mit. Sowas mit Bleikern, wie snaps und co. Da koennte ein Robalo haengen bleiben. Ganz frueh und abends. Lichtscheues Gesindel!


----------



## geomujo (1. März 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Ich war mal in den Angelladen und hab mich beraten lassen rumgekomen ist dabei folgendes:
40-gramm Blinker gab es da kaum.

*Wobbler*
MaxRap 11/15cm (Chatreuse, Blau, Makrele, Gold)
XXX-Rap Cast 12cm (Blau-Sardine)
X-Rap Saltwater 10/12cm (Clown, Olive-Grün, Gold, Lila)
X-Rap 8cm (Olive, Lila, Blau)
X-Rap Shad Shallow 6/8cm (Lila, Blau, Ft, Clown, HotHead), falls mal Windstill ist
BX-Swimmer HotHead
Savage Gear Glidin ... 13cm (Blau)
(alle ausser Savage Gear, BX haben *Weitwurfmechanismus*)

*Mefo Wobbler
*5xFalkfish Spöket 18/22/26g
Kinetic Maxi Goby 18g
Jackson (k.a. son Wobblerartiges Ding gang lang und schwer)
8xNoName Falkfish-Imitat 8cm/21g

*Blinker
*Schlanke Mefo-Blinker(18g/22g)
Schlanke Mefo-Blinkermit Federschwanz (23g)
Olivenförmige Mefo-Blinker (13/18/26g)
Olivenförmige Mefo-Blinker mit Federschwanz (18/25g)

20 Wobbler, 15 Mefo-Wobbler (keine Schaufel) und 28 Blinker

Das sollte wohl ausreichend sein für eine Woche. Da keiner der Köder die *30g-Marke* überschreitet werde ich eher *leichtere Ruten* nehmen. 
Balzer Karthago Tele Zander *7-45g* 3,30m
Vendetta *5-15g* 2,13m.

Die DAM Nanoflex geht erst ab 40 gramm gut zu werfen. So muss ich dann auch weniger schleppen.


----------



## volkerm (2. März 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Die Wolfsbarsche hier koennen ueber 10 Kilo wiegen. Dann muss man die bei Welle auch landen. Das ist keine Ostsee. Fische nicht zu leicht, koennte aergerlich werden. Ich fische als Spinne eine mit WG 100 Gramm, 50-60 Gramm Blinker, 35er Mono. Und das ist noch heikel.
 Gut, an der Algarve- Suedkueste ist es nicht so ruppig wie an der Westkueste. Wirklich leicht kann es hier schief gehen.


----------



## FieteJansen (13. März 2015)

*AW: Portugal - konkret und kompakt*

Ha! Nachdem die ersten Tage keine Reaktion kam, hatte ich schon aufgehört hier rein zu gucken. Dachte, der Thread wäre schon auf Seite 100 im Niegendwo verschwunden. Umso schöner, dass hier doch noch Antworten kamen. Das ist doch schon einiges, mit dem man arbeiten kann!
Vielen Dank an alle!!!

:l


----------

